# San Diego kitty needs home for Christmas



## lychee719 (Apr 18, 2004)

Beautiful black cat, medium fur, age 4, spayed female with all shots needs home. Sweet angel, very loving, lap-cat. Located in San Diego. If you are willing to open your heart to this little angel, please respond to this post. She needs a home for Christmas.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

In addition to the above post, if you are interested in adopting this cat, you may email me at [email protected]. Once again, please consider opening your heart to this cat.

Previous post put in review, please dont double post.


----------

